# Account flagged, no instant pay?



## audihenry (Mar 17, 2015)

I haven't been able to use instant pay in 3 days. First they said it's a knowm issue affecting some number of drivers and now the tune has changed to account flagged for security. 

Has anyone experienced this? How do i resolve this?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

audihenry said:


> I haven't been able to use instant pay in 3 days. First they said it's a knowm issue affecting some number of drivers and now the tune has changed to account flagged for security.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this? How do i resolve this?


Yes, I have. What was it flagged for, have they told you.

I had to go to a greenlight hub.


----------



## audihenry (Mar 17, 2015)

They've said suspiciois activity after previously saying a different thing.

What was your issue? What did they ask you at the hub?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

If you want to pull out money from Uber you are a very suspicious person. Normal person would order Uber after driving for Uber.


----------



## uber79nyc (Feb 29, 2016)

Tons of scams happening lately, they are definitely tightening things up.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This is more than likely for your protection, like other people have said tons of scams..

Or uber is running out of money and can't pay you...


----------

